# self catering with the perks of a hotel?



## tinkerbell (23 Feb 2007)

Any recommendations for self catering accomodation in Ireland that adjoins a hotel/leisure centre with facilities the self caterers can avail of also thanks    Have looked up some and seem very expensive or else booked out!


----------



## tinkerbell (23 Feb 2007)

Ooops forgot to mention we need a family friendly place as we have two 10 years old coming along!


----------



## Squonk (23 Feb 2007)

Check out  In the descriptions of the accomadations you can check if they have facilities that are part of a hotel. Alternatively, give dreamireland a call; I'm sure they'll be able to come up with something to suit. (Note I'm not affiliated with them; just found them extremely helpful during a recent trip to Killarney)


----------



## niceoneted (23 Feb 2007)

The Marriot Johnstown Hotel in Enfield has opened new apartments beside the hotel. They are fab - had a night in one recently. The leisure centre is very good and they do amazing afternoon tea in the hotel. There is also a fantastic Spa for some relaxing treatments. Your not too far from Dublin if you wanted a day shopping or at the museums. 
[broken link removed]


----------



## guzzler (23 Feb 2007)

Quality hotel in Killarney was great for us in  the summer with a very spacious 2 bed apartment


----------



## gel (23 Feb 2007)

Try Breaffy House in Castlebar. They are part of the Lynch Hotels - http://www.lynchotels.com/BreaffyHouse/


----------



## MUM2KIDS (26 Feb 2007)

Clarion Hotel in Sligo and Liffey Valley Dublin have apartments attached to the main hotel.. Just off to Book the Clarion in Sligo...


----------



## mobsl (26 Feb 2007)

Also The Clarion Hotel in Limerick stayed there 2 weeks ago on a €119 room only for a 2 bedroom suite for 2 adults and 3 kids great value huge big bedrooms and a large living room area with a kitchenette and loads of carparking. [broken link removed]
Limerick is also a  great spot to sample city living and explore the countryside of Clare in Bunratty and the wonderful coast of Clare.


----------



## june (27 Feb 2007)

we have gone to the quality hotel , Killarney twice recently and stayed in a holiday home there. Nice house plenty space. I thought it was lively, kids clubs, nice pool etc, good restaurant. Very family friendly altogether. I would suggest booking through the hotel directly as it may be a better rate. Also book the restaurant while making the reservation as otherwise you will find that it will be full. ( most people on deals including dinner so spaces are reserved for that) There is also a great playground in Killarney which 10 year olds would still enjoy


----------



## z105 (27 Feb 2007)

Stayed in Self catering at Mount Wolseley in Carlow - Very nice - www.mountwolseley.com booked it through Dream Ireland, house are about a 5 to 10 minute walk to hotel it's a pleasant safe walk up. You can use all the facilities of the hotel - leisure centre, golf course, bar etc.

Enjoy !


----------



## HighFlier (27 Feb 2007)

The Gleneagle hotel Killarney has really first class new apartments and you can use the facilities of both the the Gleneagle Hotel and the new upmarket Brehon hotel. Both hotels are next door as is the National Events centre which always has something on.

We have returned here 3 times in the last year and the apartments are far superior to anything I have experienced in self catering. Maid service too and welcome pack of basic fridge food, bread etc.

cant recommend them highly enough.


----------



## bartbridge (28 Feb 2007)

The Atlantic Coast Hotel in westport has self-catering apartments with full access to leisure and spa facilities.


----------



## girasole (28 Feb 2007)

The Quality Hotel Youghal ticks all the boxes. We've stayed in the self-catering apartments there twice and I would recommend them, but there are also brand new three bedroomed holiday homes available now too. It has a very nice leisure centre with spa facilities, kids club etc. It's also situated right next to the beach which is a bonus. Check it out on tripadvisor, it gets very good reviews.


----------



## RainyDay (4 Mar 2007)

Station House in Clifden has these apartments - Looked nice on their website, but I've no personal experience.


----------



## irishlinks (4 Mar 2007)

The Faithlegg Hotel and golf course near Waterford has self catering "mews" and you can use the swimming pool and tennis court. If you are a golfer you might not see your family much !!


----------



## Megan (4 Mar 2007)

irishlinks said:


> The Faithlegg Hotel and golf course near Waterford has self catering "mews" and you can use the swimming pool and tennis court. If you are a golfer you might not see your family much !!



The mews at Faithlegg Hotel are some distance from the hotel. The drive way is very dark. Food not great for a 4 star hotel. The mews are very nice.


----------

